# Wärmeleitpaste auftragen



## shotta (2. September 2010)

*Wärmeleitpaste auftragen*

hallo, 
habe mir zwar schon viele threads hier zum thema durchgelesen, aber keine eindeutige meinung gesehen.

was ist besser beim wlp auftragen:
- punkt in die mitte und kühler drauf. fertig
oder
- punkt in die mitte, verstreichen und dann kühler drauf?

ich werde morgen meine neue wlp auf die cpu machen und wollte jetzt mal wissen, was die beste methode ist.

danke


----------



## Monstermoe (2. September 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste auftragen*

- punkt in die mitte, verstreichen und dann kühler drauf

Wurde in der PCGH 09/10 getestet und ich würds so machen


----------



## ghostadmin (2. September 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste auftragen*

Du hast keine eindeutige Meinung gesehen, weil es keine gibt. 
Machs wie du lustig bist, solange du nicht zu viel draufhaust kein Problem.


----------



## Lexx (2. September 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste auftragen*

abhängig von der konsistenz des materials..


----------



## CPU-GPU (2. September 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste auftragen*

da schwört jeder auf was anderes  Ich z.B. machs so, ich nehm einfach ne paste bei der n Pinsel dabei is, und vertreich sie damit dünn ^^


----------



## Gast1111 (2. September 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste auftragen*

Kreditkarte zerschneiden (Möglichst eine Abgelaufene) und dann die Wärmeleitpaste so Dünn verstreichen das man meint sie wäre fast Durchsichtig (Meine Erfahrungen belegen dies ist die Beste Methode).
Naja Durchsichtig ist etwas schlecht ausgedrückt, eher hauch Dünn...
mfg


----------



## Ahab (2. September 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste auftragen*

Ich mache immer eine Menge von der Größe eines halben Kirschkerns (vllt ein wenig mehr) in die Mitte des Heatspreaders. Dann setz ich noch vier kleinste Tupser in die Ecken. 

Kühler drauf, fertig.

Es macht keinen Unterschied ob man es verstreicht, oder nicht. Der (ausreichende) Anpressdruck verteilt es ausreichend und die Wärme lässt die Masse noch viskoser werden und mit der Zeit in die feinsten Ritzen ziehen. 

Gerade bei sehr zähen Pasten kommt man schnell in die Situation, dass sie sich eh kaum verteilen lässt und man wird eher hingezogen mehr zu nehmen. Das habe ich zum Beispiel mit Arctic Silver 5 durch...


----------



## Cinnayum (3. September 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste auftragen*

Die Hauptsache ist, dass du keine Lufteinschlüsse erzeugst (zum Beispiel indem du ein Viereck "malst")

Mit genug Anpressdruck quetscht du ohnehin alle überflüssige Paste an den Seiten heraus.

Mit der Punktmethode kann es höchstens sein, dass eine Ecke nix abbekommt, wenn du etwas zu sparsam warst.


----------



## CPU-GPU (3. September 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste auftragen*

wie gesagt, da scheiden sich die geister was am besten ist  ich glaub hier kommt auch nix raus in diesem thread^^


----------



## shotta (3. September 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste auftragen*



Ahab schrieb:


> Ich mache immer eine Menge von der Größe eines halben Kirschkerns (vllt ein wenig mehr) in die Mitte des Heatspreaders. Dann setz ich noch vier kleinste Tupser in die Ecken.
> 
> Kühler drauf, fertig.
> 
> ...


also ich hab mir jetzt die Arctic Cooling MX-2 gekauft und die ist extrem zäh. da macht das verstreichen gar keinen spaß.
ich habs jetzt verstrichen, mit ner alten sim karte.

hab glaub ein bisschen zuviel genommen, aber kein bock das ganze noch mal zu machen ^^


----------



## Lexx (3. September 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste auftragen*

zu viel ist gar nicht gut, und eine sauerei..

bei zähen pasten eine alte "kreditkarte" als ganzes nehmen,
und nicht mit der kante sondern der fläche verteilen (spachteln).

durch die reibung werden die meisten etwas weicher und lassen sich 
bis auf zeitungspapierdicke verteilen.


----------



## Warlock54 (3. September 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste auftragen*

guter Tipp für dich: Da deine Paste recht zäh sei, könntest du sie zunächst mit einem Föhn oder so erwärmen. Du wirst merken, dass sie dann flüssiger wird und leichter zu streichen wird


----------

